# FAQ für den Wiedereinstieg



## Pro-Noob (24. August 2012)

*Lohnt es sich wieder anzufangen?*

Viel zu oft wird die Frage gestellt und die genervte Community antwortet mit viel Zynik und Ironie darauf.
Ich versuche hier mal die häufigsten Fragen zu beantworten und verlinke gegebenfalls zu verschiedenen Seiten.



*Q: Würdet ihr mir raten wieder mit WoW anzufangen?*
*A: Kurz: Jein.
Lang:

Die Nostalgiker schwelgen in Erinnerung mit: WoW hat seine Blütezeit in Classic-Beta/Classic/BC gehabt und ist nicht mehr das, was es mal war.
Die Fanboys verraten euch mit viel Euphorie: Ja, WoW hat immer noch X Millionen Spieler - das ist der Beweis dafür, dass es immer noch das beste Spiel im Genre ist.
Die Zyniker schießen los: Das Spiel ist verkorkst und nichts ist so wie es sein soll. Es lohnt sich niemals wieder anfzufangen.
Die Hater/Möchte-gern-Profis verraten euch: Jeder ist ein Noob; das Spiel ist zu einfach; man kann alles ohne Mühe erreichen - langweilig.
Die Werbeagenturen propagieren euch mit: Spielt lieber das Spiel X - das ist viel besser in jeder Hinsicht.
Die Mods und wenige Leute werden euch sagen: Nehmt die Rolle der Auferstehung und beurteilt selber, ob es sich lohnt 13 Euro zu zahlen.
*

*Q: Hat sich viel verändert / Was hat sich verändert?*
*A: Dann schaue ich mal, ob ich das halbwegs sinnvoll aufzählen kann. Falls euch noch was einfällt: Postet es, ich werde es noch dazueditieren.

Dungeon-Finder (DF): Das mühsame Suchen nach Mitstreiter für eine 5er-Instanz ist schon lange überflüssig. Mit dem DF muss man nur noch seine eigenen Rolle eingeben und nach gewünschten Dungeons suchen lassen. 
Wartezeiten zwischen einer Sekunde und 20 Minuten sind zu erwarten.
Heroic-Raids: Man kann seit dem Patch 3.2 die Raids auf "Heroisch" stellen - ähnlich wie bei 5er-Dungeons wird die Schwierigkeit hinauf gesetzt und Bosse bekommen zum Teil neue Fähigkeiten.
Keine Waffenfertigkeiten mehr: Das Skillen der Waffenfertigkeiten fällt komplett aus.
BG-Finder überall: Man muss, um sich für ein BG anzumelden, nicht mehr zur Hauptstadt laufen. Ein klick auf "PvP" im Menü genügt um sich für das gewünschte BG anzumelden.
Questdesign in Classic: Das alte Classic gibt es nicht mehr - Generalüberholt. Gebiete und Quests sehen zu einem großen Teil (wenn nicht sogar alles) anders aus. Quests sind abwechslungsreich und sinnvoll gestaltet.
10er/25er Raids teilen ID: Man kann einmal in der Woche entweder 25er oder 10er Raids gehen. Wenn man 25er geht und beim nächsten Raidtermin nicht genug Leute hat, kann man die 25er ID auf eine 10er umwandeln (umgekehrt geht es nicht). Der Loot (vom Item-Level betrachtet) bleibt das Selbe - nur die Menge des Dropps ändert sich.
Raid-Finder: Es gibt seit 4.3 den Raidfinder. 25er Raids in einer abgeschwächten Version von Drachenseele (dem aktuellen Raid im Patch 4.3) können damit gemacht werden. Dabei muss man einen gewissen Gegenstandsstufen-Wert im Durchschnitt erreichen, um sich dazu anmelden zu können. Der Loot und die Bosse sind stark abgeschwächt - kaum eine Herausforderung aber eine gute Chance um Gear abzugreifen.
Neues Talentsystem: Es gibt sogenannte "Meisterschaft" und Talentspezialisierungen. Ab Level 10 sucht man sich eines der 3 Talentbäume aus und bekommt direkt eine (meist) sinnvolle Kernfähigkeit der Klasse. Buffed-Talentplaner
Transmogrifikation: Ihr könnt endlich so aussehen wie ihr wollt. Man kann Rüstungsgegenständen das Aussehen von anderen Rüstungsgegenständen geben (moggen nennt man das).
**Erneuerungen in der neuen Erweiterung MoP*
*
PetBattle: Im Grunde "Pokemonkämpfe für WoW"
Neues Talentsystem: Alle 15 Level sucht man sich eine von 3 möglichen Talenten aus. Diese haben meist einen ähnlichen Effekt, unterscheiden sich aber deutlich in der Ausführung MoP-Talentplaner.
Accountweite Erfolge/Mounts: Die meisten Erfolge/Mounts gelten nicht nur für den Char, sondern erweitern sich auf den kompletten Acc
"Zoning": Serverübergreifende Zonen, damit das Level nicht so langweilig wird
Challenge-Modus: Instanzen mit Timer für mehr Beute. Damit es auf Dauer nicht zu einfach wird, wird die Gegenstandsstufe gegebenfalls angepasst
Szenarien: Instanz-Artige Events, für die man weder Tank noch Heiler benötigt.
AoE-Looten: Man muss den haufen Gegner endlich nicht mehr einzeln looten
11. Charakterslot: Es können nun 11 Charaktere pro Server erstellt werden.
"Farmerama": Ackerbau ab Level 85
Neue Zauber werden nun automatisch erlernt. Klassenausbilder werden nur noch dafür benötigt, Klassenspezialisierungen zu wechseln, oder um die duale Spezialisierung zu erlernen.
Danke an Valdrasiala *


*Q: Welcher Server ist am Besten?*
*A: Dazu empfehle ich: Schaut euch diese Seiten an. Wahrscheinlich nicht 100% korrekte Werte, aber für einen guten Überblick reicht es.

Für die Population und die Verhältnisse: Warcraftrealms Eu-Serverstats
Für die PvE-Bewertungen der jeweiligen Gilden/Spieler: WoW-Progress
*
*Q: Welche Klasse/Rasse ist am besten?*
*A: Dazu wieder paar Webseiten.

Eine ungefähre Statistik: Warcraftrealms Klassenstatistik
Ebenfalls eine schöne Statistik mit paar netten Möglickeiten um genauer zu schauen: Realmpopulation
*
*Q: Welcher DD ist nun am besten? *
*A: Naja, ich würde mal sagen alle. Aber auch hier hat man einige Werte zum anschauen. 
Allerdings sind die Daten meist etwas "gefälscht". Denn um ganz oben in der Statistik zu sein, werden die Klassen viel gepusht (z.B. Caster mit Seele der Macht oder Melees mit Unheilige Raserei) und müssen sich dank Privatheiler kaum bewegen etc. Hierzu zwei Seiten.

DPS-Werte nach Bossen/Instanzmodus: World of Logs - DPS - Drachenseele
Overall-DPS und Spec-Score mit vielen Funktionen, um sich das Ganze genauer anzuschauen: Raidbots DPS Liniendiagramm
*
*Q: Und bei den Heilern?*
*A: HPS-Werte nach Bossen/Instanzmodus: World of Logs - HPS - Drachenseele*

*Q: Bei den Tanks?*
*A: ... ist es schon schwieriger Daten sinvoll auszumessen. Da ich gerne Tanks spiele, versuche ich mal paar Sachen aufzuschreiben. Wieder: Ich werde Ergänzungen vornehmen, falls euch etwas dazu einfällt.

Paladin: Blockcap relativ schnell erreichbar. Viele (eher defensiv angelegte) Fähigkeiten um den Raid zu unterstützen.
Druide: Tanken tut man im Grunde indem man Schaden macht. Perfekt um als 2nd-Tank mal eben auf pseudo-DD zu machen, wenn man gerade nichts tankt.
Krieger: Sehr mobil. Viele offensive und defensive Fähigkeiten für Raid und Gegner.
Todesritter: Einfach zu spielen, schwer zu meistern. Ein gut getimter Todesstoß kann viel rausreißen. Möglichkeit entweder defensiv oder offensiv zu spielen.
*
*Q: Und was ist mit den Rassen?*
*A: Ich werde hier nun keine Aufzählung sämtlicher Rassen-Klassen-Kombinationen machen. Wenn ihr das Maximum aus eurem Char mit der Rasse rausholen wollt, werdet ihr auch googlen können. Ansonsten gilt: Was gefällt euch am besten bzw. welche Fähigkeiten sagen euch zu? 30% Tempo von den Trollen oder Angriffskraft/Zaubermacht von den Orcs? Mehr Mana von den Gnomen oder lieber schnell Laufen von den Worgen? Entscheidet selber, was ihr wollt - die Auswirkungen im Endgame sind minimal.*


Ich denke, das sind im Großen und Ganzen die häufigsten Fragen, die gestellt werden. Falls euch noch etwas einfällt, auffällt oder ihr Angregungen jeglicher Art habt: Schreibt es nieder und ich schaue, dass ich das noch dazu-editiere.
In dem Sinne: Frohes zocken noch


----------



## Valdrasiala (24. August 2012)

Viel Arbeit gemacht, Respekt. Aber wir alle kennen die Mentalität der Forennutzer: keiner sucht nach Beiträgen, keiner liest stickies. Leider...


----------



## Darkhyper (24. August 2012)

Sehr schön beschrieben !


----------



## MayoAmok (24. August 2012)

Gute Übersicht

ABER:  Die Farbe hat Augenkrebspotential.


----------



## spectrumizer (24. August 2012)

Ja, wenn er die Farben noch etwas freundlicher gestalten würde, hätte der Thread direkt Sticky-Potential.


----------



## Pro-Noob (24. August 2012)

Fein, dass es ankommt 
Hoffe die Farben regen den Augenkrebs nun weniger an


----------



## spectrumizer (24. August 2012)

Ja, viel besser. Ich besprech's mal im Team, ob wir ihn Sticky machen können.


----------



## Harold_vs_Kumar (24. August 2012)

Daumen hoch! Hoffen wir, dass der auch von Leuten gelesen wird, die wieder einsteigen möchten oder sich überlegen wieder einzusteigen.


----------



## Xidish (24. August 2012)

Klasse FAQ!   
Danke für Deinen Thread.

Allerdings bezweifel ich, daß ein "sticked" dieser Arbeit gerecht wird bzw. von so einigen Usern auch geschätzt wird.
Denn wenn ich so die Entwicklung hier in meinen 6 Jahren hier so anschaue, dann geht die Tendenz immmer mehr in Richtung bewußtes Ignorieren. 

leider

greetz


----------



## Tikume (24. August 2012)

Das "Problem" ist halt dass die meisten die sich mit solchen Fragen melden bestenfalls ein paar Monate nicht gespielt haben


----------



## shadow24 (24. August 2012)

dein fleiss hat mir wahrlich den wind aus den segeln genommen...denn erst dachte ich das wieder der gipfel der ignoranz erreicht wäre,da nur 2 posts tiefer fast genau die gleiche frage gestellt wurde...

aber als ich gesehen habe das du dir so viel mühe gemacht hast die fragen mit derart vielen links und infos selbst zu beantworten konnte ich nur eines denken:respekt....


----------



## Valdrasiala (27. August 2012)

Schonmal eine Anmerkung für Mittwoch bzw dann für den 25.09.:

- neue Talentsysteme/Klassen mal wieder generalüberholt
- Petbattles
- "Farmerama"
- keine Wappenröcke mehr für Ruffraktionen außer Hauptstädte
- täglich 50 Dailys machbar
- Mounts und Erfolge größtenteils accountweit
- serverübergreifendes Zoning für wenigbesuchte Gebiete zum leveln
- Szenarios
- Herausforderungs-Dungeons
- AoE-Looten
- Interface-Änderungen
- 11. Charakterslot
und und und


----------



## Pro-Noob (28. August 2012)

Valdrasiala schrieb:


> Schonmal eine Anmerkung für Mittwoch bzw dann für den 25.09.:
> 
> - neue Talentsysteme/Klassen mal wieder generalüberholt
> - Petbattles
> ...



Danke, wurde zum Großteil übernommen. Wappenröcke, Dailys habe ich mal ausgelassen, da ich sie eher zu den weniger bedeutungsvollen Änderungen zähle. Diverse Interfaceänderungen ebenfalls.
Müsstest mir nur erklären, was du mit Farmerama meinst.


----------



## Valdrasiala (29. August 2012)

mit MOP wird eine Fraktion eingeführt, bei der man sein eigenes Feld bestellen kann, ganz wie im Spiel farmerama.


----------



## Pro-Noob (29. August 2012)

Ah, garnicht mitbekommen bis jetzt. Danke - wurde dazueditiert


----------



## Valdrasiala (29. August 2012)

Was Du vielleicht auch noch ändern kannst, ist folgendes:


> *Fähigkeiten leveln selbstständig: Man muss nur noch zum Lehrer um neue Fähigkeiten zu lernen. Bereits vorhandene Fähigkeiten müssen vom Lehrer nicht mehr aufgestuft werden, sondern werden mit dem Char selbst mitgelevelt.*



Inzwischen (seit heute) bekommst Du jede Fähigkeit direkt beim Levelaufstieg und mußt nur noch zum Lehrer für die Duale Talentspezialisierung oder zum verlernen der Talente.


----------



## Derulu (29. August 2012)

Valdrasiala schrieb:


> Inzwischen (seit heute) bekommst Du jede Fähigkeit direkt beim Levelaufstieg und mußt nur noch zum Lehrer für die Duale Talentspezialisierung* oder zum verlernen der Talente.*



Auch dafür musst du nicht zum Lehrer, das geht auch mittels der neuen Art von "Löschstaub". Zum "Zurücksetzen" deiner Specc-Entscheidung(en) musst du noch zum Lehrer (und eben wegen der dualen Talentverteilung)


----------



## Valdrasiala (29. August 2012)

Stimmt ja, danke 
Baaah so viel Neues ab heute - und das in meinem Alter *keuch*


----------



## Pro-Noob (29. August 2012)

Wurde ebenfalls übernommem. Danke euch beiden.


----------



## Azoran93 (6. September 2012)

Hallo, da ich kein eigenes Thema starten darf schreib ichs hier rein 

Neulich hab ich zufällig ein WoW video gesehen und nun reizt es mich wieder mal bisschen zu spielen 

Bevor ich dieses Thema gestartet hab, hab ich mir den Wiedereinstieg-Sticky durchgelesen aber es wurden nicht alle meine Fragen beantwortet.

Ich habe WoW am Ende von BC angefangen und mit einigen Pausen bis zum Ende von WotLK gespielt.
Ich bin PVP spieler also PVE technische gesichtspunkte über pro/contra sind eher zweitrangig  (d.h. ob die raids/inis zu leicht oder allg blöd sind ist mir egal  )
Ich habe gehört das soll am besten über die Rolle der Aufstehung gehen.

Aber nun zu den Fragen:

1) Wie funktioniert das mit der Rolle genau? Was brauche ich & erhalte ich damit cata & spielzeit? (hab wotlk acc , inaktiv)
2) Blizzard sind in letzter Zeit vieele abonnenten abgesprungen, ist das game wirklich so schlecht zurzeit?
3) Wie hat sich das PVP entwickelt und wie wird es sein mit MoP ? (habe dk & mage)
4) Ist aegwynn (ally) immer nochn guter server?
5) Wie lange dauert es ca von 80 auf 85?
6) Ein Freund meinte mit der Rolle könne man sich ein Char erstellen und den dann instant auf 80 bringen. Geht das?



mfg
Azoran
0


----------



## Pro-Noob (9. September 2012)

Ich spiele seit einigen Monaten nicht mehr - entschuldige, falls die Antworten nicht mehr korrekt sein sollten.



Azoran93 schrieb:


> Hallo, da ich kein eigenes Thema starten darf schreib ichs hier rein
> 
> Neulich hab ich zufällig ein WoW video gesehen und nun reizt es mich wieder mal bisschen zu spielen
> 
> ...



Ich hoffe ich konnte weiter helfen.


----------



## Azoran93 (21. September 2012)

vielen dank 

Hast mir geholfen.

btw der unterschied zu aegwynn vor 2 jahren ist spürbar aber der server ist immer noch gut gefüllt 

lg


----------



## BeekerLuxx (25. September 2012)

Valdrasiala schrieb:


> Viel Arbeit gemacht, Respekt. Aber wir alle kennen die Mentalität der Forennutzer: keiner sucht nach Beiträgen, keiner liest stickies. Leider...



also ich hab ihn gelesen, und für gut befunden. ^^


----------



## Cradle01 (28. September 2012)

Holla liebe Com,

wie der Titel schon sagt bin ich ein wenig unentschlossen und bräuchte eure Tips und Ratschläge.

Also folgendes:

Ich überlege ob ich wieder mit WoW anfange und grüble die ganze Zeit mit welcher Klasse ich beginnen soll.Es soll ein neuer Char werden aber aufgrund des neuen Skillsystem weiß ich nicht so wirklich welche Klasse.Hat einer von euch schon ein wenig Erfahrung mit mehreren Klassen in Bezug auf Dmg usw?


----------



## Whizzlefizz (28. September 2012)

Cradle01 schrieb:


> Ich überlege ob ich wieder mit WoW anfange und grüble die ganze Zeit mit welcher Klasse ich beginnen soll.Es soll ein neuer Char werden aber aufgrund des neuen Skillsystem weiß ich nicht so wirklich welche Klasse.Hat einer von euch schon ein wenig Erfahrung mit mehreren Klassen in Bezug auf Dmg usw?



Dazu ersma das: http://simulationcraft.org/504/Raid_T14H.html


Allerdings würd mich auf keinen Fall darauf stützen bei der Auswahl. Wenn du nen neuen Char hochziehn willst probier doch einfach mal den Mönch. Grad jetz am Anfang werden wohl die wenigsten den Mönch als Mainchar spielen, auch wenn sicher eine Flut von Twinks aufkommen wird. Momentan siehts da mit dem Schaden recht mittelmäßig aus (theoretisch), allerdings wird da sicher noch gebalanced - man schau sich die Jäger an, die als reine Schadenklasse doch weit weit hinten stehn.

Erfahrung hab ich selbst erst mitm Hexer. Was ich liebe is die Tankglyphe. Keine Ahnung obs so schöne Schmankerln auch für andere Klassen gibt. Generell: Der FAQ sagt ja eig schon recht viel über die Änderungen im Spiel. Klassenspezifisch is nur zu sagen: Momentan empfehlen sich wohl Mage, Hexer, Krieger wenn du ganz vorn stehn willst, aber wie gesagt: Momentan. Und auch nur theoretisch.


----------



## Xelyna1990 (4. November 2012)

Ich überleg mir auch wieder anzufangen und hab dazu ein par fragen für die ich nicht extra einen neuen Thread aufmachen will.

1. Was kann ich alles solo ohne gilde mittlerweile machen? Es gibt ja den Raid Browser, gilt der für Absolut alle neuen Raids?

2.Ich hab immer eine Jägerin gespielt und möchte jetzt mal was neues machen, und zwar einen Nahkämpfer kann mich aber absolut nicht entscheiden welcher weil ich einfach nicht weiß wie sich sich auf level 90 Spielen wichtig ist:

-Als Draenei spielbar, da ich nur Allianz spiele da mir die Welt und die Quest einfach besser gefallen und sie die einzichste Rasse sind die ich mag, Theoretisch gefallen mir noch Menschen, Praktisch finde ich die Animationen einfach zu veraltet und sie gefallen mir nicht mehr.

-Einfache Rotation, ich Spiele wow echt nur noch eher Casual mässig, ich will also keine mega Komplexe Rotation lernen bzw , ich möchte wenn ich mal in instanzen gehe das einfach Spontan machen, rein gehen, spaß haben, und wieder weiter Questen, die Rotation sollte also nicht so Komplex sein wie bei einem Feral zb wo diese schon sehr schwer sein soll, ich mag allgemein Rotationen wo man nicht auf viele Laufene dots oder Buffs achten muss sondern auf Proccs Reagiert

Das führt auch zum letzten

Der Kampf des Meeles soll sich Action reich spielen, Also nicht langweilig einfach hinten stehen und die Rotation abfahren weil Kiten ja auserhalb vom PvP sowieso nicht nötig ist, sondern, einfach sich...dynamisch spielen, ich kann es schwer beschreiben, sagen wir mal einfach, ich will ungefähr den Spaß eines Barbaren in Diablo 3, einfach draufhauen, im grunde das selbe wie bei der Gruppen Rotation, einfach möglich wenigens Buffs und Dots auf die ich achten muss sondern einfach ran gehen und draufhauen.

Rein vom Optischen her würde mir am meisten ein Krieger, ein Mönch, oder ein Todesritter in den sinn kommen.

Hoffe ihr könnt mir da einen Charakter vorschlagen da ich nicht wirklich die zeit und lust habe irgend einen blind auf 90 zu spielen um zu merken die Spielart gefällt mir dann nicht, das hatte ich leider früher schon öfters =)

Und ja =) wer mich jetzt steinigen und zerreisen will weil ich nicht den Anspruch an Super Hartes schweres Gameplay habe, der kann mich dafür auch gern Steinigen.


----------



## Rasgaar (4. November 2012)

Mach einen Verstärker Tentakelschami


----------



## Pro-Noob (5. November 2012)

Xelyna1990 schrieb:


> Ich überleg mir auch wieder anzufangen und hab dazu ein par fragen für die ich nicht extra einen neuen Thread aufmachen will.
> 
> 1. Was kann ich alles solo ohne gilde mittlerweile machen? Es gibt ja den Raid Browser, gilt der für Absolut alle neuen Raids?
> 
> ...



Ich habe zwar noch nicht alle Melees ausprobiert - aber spontan fällt mir der Krieger ein.


> einfach ran gehen und draufhauen


- Schurke: Muss auf Kombopunkte achten und DoT-Abhängigkeit
- Feral: DoT-Abhängigkeit, Fähigkeiten fordern bestimmte Voraussetzungen (hinter Boss stehen etc)
- Enhancer: Vergleichsmäßig lange Prioliste, wo man auf relativ viel achten muss
- DK: DoT-Abhängigkeit
- Mönch: Leider noch nicht ausgetestet
- Retri: DoT-Abhängigkeit

Das alles gibt es beim Krieger nicht (DoTs gibt es zwar schon - allerdings mit kaum dmg-Verlust bei target-switch).
Arms wäre die Skillung mit weniger AoE-Dmg und dafür regelmäßigerem single-Target-Dmg
Fury wäre die Skillung mit mehr AoE-Dmg und dafür random-abhängigem single-Target-Dmg


----------



## Lacey aka Ishan (8. November 2012)

Moin moin,

ich überlege wieder WoW zu spielen, ich hab hier noch das Orginalspiel + BC + WotLK

1.) Besteht die Möglichkeit ein paar Tage kostenlos zu spielen ?
2.) Müsste ich mir Cata und MoP beide kaufen ?
3.) Wie finde ich am einfachsten einen passenden Server ? Deutsch - PvE - ausgeglichenes Verhältnis Horde / Allianz wegen Wartezeiten im BG
4.) Da ich noch 2 andere Leute mit WoW infizieren will die bisher noch nie gezockt haben, müssen die sich alle 4 Addons kaufen ?


----------



## xynlovesit (8. November 2012)

1. Falls du jemand kennst der derzeit spielt, kann dir eine Rolle schicken an deine E-Mail Adresse die mit deinem Account verbunden ist.

2. Muessen tust du nicht, aber wenn du einen Monk spielen moechtest oder einen Panda, brauchst du Cataclysm und MoP.

3. Da kann ich leider nicht helfen, weil ich nicht auf deutschen Servern spiele. 

4. Ja, aber es gibt derzeit Angebote bei denen du Vanilla + BC + Wotlk fuer 10 oder 20 Euro schon kriegst.


----------



## M1ghtymage (8. September 2013)

Hallo,

ich will mit ein paar Freunden wieder anfagen zu zocken. Die Sache ist, dass wir Alli machen wollen, ich aber unbedingt meinen Horden Char dann rübertransen will. Momentan bin ich auf Azshara, einem sehr attraktiven Server für Hordenspieler. Meine Freunde wollen auf Blackmoore, weil dort Alli/Horde sehr ausgeglichen sein soll und es ein guter Server sein will. Kann das irgendjemand bestätigen oder mir einen guten, balanced(en?) Server nennen (am besten PvP)?

-Danke!


----------



## Narkun (22. Januar 2014)

Hallo buffed-Community,

Nach Jahren ist es wieder soweit, ich starte wieder mit WoW. Da sich sicher nach 1 1/2 Jahren viel verÃ¤ndert hat, werde ich komplett von Null anfangen. Fraktion und Klasse ist noch offen, bin mir da noch unsicher. Doch vorher kommt die Serverwahl. Ich suche einen aktiven Server, mit aktiven Gilden bei dennen ich dann ggf. schnell Anschluss finde. 

- Habt ihr Server-Empfehlungen?

Eine weitere Frage wÃ¤re die Klassenwahl. FrÃ¼her war ich mal Dudu aber hab ich absolut keine Lust drauf. :-) Ich denke das ich auch bei den Klassen nen haufen geÃ¤ndert hat. Hab Ihr Klassenempfehlungen? Welche sind zu empfehlen? 

Gibt es sonst beim Start etwas zu beachten bzw. Infos die man wissen sollte? :-D

Freu mich auf eure Antworten! 

Viele GrÃ¼Ãe!


----------



## Jordin (22. Januar 2014)

Einfach mal einen Thread weiter hoch gucken: Hier werden Sie geholfen


----------



## Narkun (22. Januar 2014)

Gut.. erst lesen dann schreiben .. Sorry habe den Thread übersehen!

Vielen Dank!


----------



## ThaWatcher (22. Januar 2014)

Serverempfehlung: *NICHT AEGWYNN!* Willst gar nicht wissen, wie viele Affen sich dort inzwischen rumtreiben. 
Deinem Profilbild nach zu urteilen bist du ein stolzes Mitglied unserer geliebten Allianz.  
Also würde ich mal sagen Mal'Ganis, Arthas oder Dun Morogh. Mit diesen Servern habe ich nur gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Hoffe ich konnte dir etwas weiterhelfen.


----------



## Annovella (22. Januar 2014)

[quote name='ThaWatcher' date='22 January 2014 - 22:13' timestamp='1390425237' post='3400088'][/quote]KÃ¶nnte noch dazu ergÃ¤nzend die silberne Hand empfehlen. 
Klassenwahl solltest du selbst entscheiden. Einfach die typischen Selbstfragen stellen: "Will ich heilen, tanken oder Schaden machen?", "Will ich als NahkÃ¤mpfer agieren oder FernkÃ¤mpfer?", "Auf was fÃ¼r Waffen stehe ich, StÃ¤be oder doch lieber 1h oder 2h Waffen?" etc.


----------



## Mayestic (22. Januar 2014)

Klassenwahl bleibt natÃ¼rlich dir Ã¼berlassen wobei ich aktuell persÃ¶nlich bei einem Neuanfang wohl nen Hybriden wÃ¤hlen wÃ¼rde.
Warum ? Naja mit WoD wird ja ein wenig an der AusrÃ¼stung und den Attributen gedreht und im Grunde genommen passt sich das Hauptattribut der RÃ¼stung deinem Skilltree an. 
Aber das bezieht sich nur auf RÃ¼stungsteile, nicht auf Schmuck, Ringe oder Waffen soweit ich das weiÃ?. 
Soll bedeuten das es Hybridklassen deutlich einfacher haben werden sich auszurÃ¼sten und nicht mehr mit mehreren RÃ¼stungssets rumlaufen mÃ¼ssen.
Von daher wÃ¼rde ich ja sagen auf Platz 1 steht bei mir der Druide. Der kann alles. Schleichen und Nahkampf als Katze, anstÃ¼rmen und tanken als BÃ¤r, heilen als Baum, Range-DD als Eule. 
Maximale FlexibilitÃ¤t der vielleicht hilfreich ist bei der Suche nach einem Raidplatz. 
Danach kommen fÃ¼r mich Paladin und MÃ¶nch. Aktuell hab ich einfach das GefÃ¼hl es gibt viel zu viele MÃ¶nche. Verwundert ja auch keinen wegen MoP. 
Also wÃ¤re mein Rat wohl Druide oder Paladin aber auch nur wegen der FlexibilitÃ¤t. Schamanen vergesse ich einfach mal 

Was den Server angeht da gibt es ja Nutzungsstatistiken. Ob die dir aber helfen ist  ne andere Frage.
Ich pack einfach mal nen Link rein, vielleicht ist er ja hilfreich. 

http://wowcheck.de/n...-oder-wenig-los

Ob die Zahlen dort aber wirklich so stimmig sind kann ich nicht sagen aber 9 Hordler auf Aegwynn finde ich schon verdammt viel *lacht*


----------



## Narkun (23. Januar 2014)

Danke für eure Beiträge  Server steht noch immer nicht fest, aber die Klasse  Wird ein Paladin werden, hatte ich eh Lust drauf und Mayestic hat meinen Gedanken nochmal bestärkt  Nur noch Rasse und Server und los gehts


----------



## Bandit 1 (23. Januar 2014)

[quote name='ThaWatcher' date='22 January 2014 - 23:13' timestamp='1390425237' post='3400088']
Serverempfehlung: *NICHT AEGWYNN!* Willst gar nicht wissen, wie viele Affen sich dort inzwischen rumtreiben. 
[/quote]


/SIGN Da scheinen nur noch Leute zu spielen die beim Einloggen das Hirn ausloggen. 

Silberne Hand finde ich recht "friedlich" nur die Jungs von *Drachensilber* stören ein wenig.


_...warum die noch nicht nach Aegwynn getranst sind, ist mir echt ein Rätsel, die würde da so schön
hinpassen.._


----------



## Veshrae (23. Januar 2014)

[quote name='Bandit 1' date='23 January 2014 - 15:35' timestamp='1390487707' post='3400117']
/SIGN Da scheinen nur noch Leute zu spielen die beim Einloggen das Hirn ausloggen. 

Silberne Hand finde ich recht "friedlich" nur die Jungs von *Drachensilber* stören ein wenig.


_...warum die noch nicht nach Aegwynn getranst sind, ist mir echt ein Rätsel, die würde da so schön
hinpassen.._
[/quote]

Bin ja auch ein ehemaliger DSH Spiele, sogar von DS, und kann sagen, wir sind mit recht so wie du uns darstellst!


----------



## gandosh shatt (28. Februar 2014)

ich war ein jahr ohne WoW ... aber ich bin wieder da und es hat sich gelohnt ... es macht mir mehr spass denn je !


----------



## gcrFU (17. Dezember 2014)

Werde nach ewiger Abstinenz wohl auch mal wieder anfangen..

 

Habe WoD noch nicht, lohnt es sich das erst zu kaufen wenn man Level 90 ist oder hat das auch irgendwelche Auswirkungen auf die vorherigen Quest-Gebiete? Ja, war schon immer Noob


----------



## kaepteniglo (17. Dezember 2014)

Du kannst direkt mit einem Char auf Stufe 90 einsteigen und somit gleich in den WoD-Gebieten beginnen.

 

Auswirkungen in den alten Gebieten gibt es keine.


----------



## gcrFU (17. Dezember 2014)

OK alles klar, werde aber lieber ganz von vorne Anfangen. Dann kauf ich WoD erst später, thx


----------



## gcrFU (17. Dezember 2014)

Ok komplett blöde Frage.. ich hatte damals nur Vanilla + BC. MoP ist ja jetzt kostenlos, sehe ich das richtig dass ich Cata und WotLK jetzt noch extra kaufen muss? Oder ist das schon automatisch dabei jetzt? Im BNet Acc werde ich da nicht so wirklich schlau draus.


----------



## Gerolf (17. Dezember 2014)

BC, WotLK, Cata und MoP sind allesamt im normalen WoW mit integriert - das einzige, was Du noch nachträglich kaufen müsstest wäre WoD.


----------



## G2Amory (11. Oktober 2016)

Hello guys.
Over the last weeks a lot of people asked where they can buy Legion save and cheap.
The team of G2A worked a lot to offer you the best deal for WoW.
 
**You can get Legion for a fair price.
No fakes. No scam.**
https://www.g2a.com/r/g2abuylegion
 
**Furthermore to guarantee the best experience in WoW and Legion we stocked our Gametimecards and are proud to present the cheapest 60-Day Gametimecards you will find online.**
https://www.g2a.com/r/wow60daysgtc


----------



## RXND (7. Januar 2018)

Danke an den TE. Ich habe seit dem Fall des Lichkönigs nicht mehr gespielt. Da trägt diese Zusammenfassung schon mal grob zur Orientierung bei.


----------



## Ganondorf1993 (7. Oktober 2020)

Hallo Leute,

 

ich hab mich eben angemeldet.

Bis zu BC Zeiten war ich voll dabei und dann habe ich aufgehört. Ich habe jetzt wieder einen Gaming PC und frage mich ob ich mit WoW Classic anfangen soll, weil das normale WoW ja keinen guten Ruf haben soll (Wegen Community). Aber was weiß ich schon^^ 

 

Ist ein Wiedereinstieg denn sinnvoll? Was kann ich erwarten? Nostalgie lässt sich ja nicht wieder zurück holen, wurde mir gesagt  Aber ich bin eben drauf und dran, deswegen frag ich ja gerade euch.


----------



## ZAM (7. Oktober 2020)

Wir haben dazu eigentlich eine gaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanze Menge *Artikel auf buffed* laufen, die auch solche Fragen klären.


----------



## Ganondorf1993 (7. Oktober 2020)

Danke


----------



## BloodyEyeX (7. Oktober 2020)

Wenn man Wow abonniert bekommt man Classic ja dazu.

Von daher kannst du in beide Spiele in Ruhe reinschnuppern und schauen was dich mehr begeistert: Die Classic Nostalgie oder der ganze neue Inhalt der in den letzten 10 Jahren dazu gekommenen ist.^^


----------



## spectrumizer (7. Oktober 2020)

Ganondorf1993 schrieb:


> weil das normale WoW ja keinen guten Ruf haben soll (Wegen Community).


Die Community in WoW Classic konnte sich leider genauso wenig vor dem Einfluss der Zeit schützen. Soll heißen: Genau so wie in WoW Retail wirst du auch in WoW Classic auf Vollidioten, Deppen, aber auch auf einige nette Leute stoßen.



Ganondorf1993 schrieb:


> Nostalgie lässt sich ja nicht wieder zurück holen, wurde mir gesagt


Also ich fand, das Nostalgiegefühl wurde bei WoW Classic doch ganz gut wieder auferlebt.

Aber wie schon gesagt wurde: Wenn du WoW abonnierst, hast du auch Zugang zu Classic und kannst in beide reinschnuppern.


----------

